# Poll #6  What is your favorite Elite Benefit?



## Bill4728 (Sep 2, 2013)

POLL THREAD #6 What is your favorite Elite Benefit? [ONE VOTE]


(1) HGVC Transaction Reservation Fee Discount
(2) Open Season Cash Reservation Discount
(3) Elite Advantage Reservation Window at one select Club resort (varies; normally the newest resort)
(4) Elite Advantage Reservation Window for the IntraWest Resorts
(5) Elite Reservation access to the Grand Mayan resorts 
(6) Elite Reservation access to RCI Select Exchanges
(7) None of the Above (please provide more info)

HGVC Benefit list can be found here - http://www.hgvcelite.com/Home.aspx


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 4, 2013)

I should have included room upgrades & early/late check-in/out as a possible favorite benefit 



> From the Elite Benefits Terms and Conditions - http://www.hgvcelite.com/TermsAndConditions.aspx
> 
> *Automatic Room Upgrade within Unit Size*
> Elite Plus or Elite Premier qualifying Club Members may upgrade to the next best available unit within the same suite size at no additional charge and requiring no additional points.  Upgrade is automatic and available one time per reservation.
> ...


----------



## conarth (Sep 6, 2013)

My newest favorite is the free car transfer from the airport to the club.   Comes in very handy for locations where we don't get a car.   W57s, Miami, etc.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 6, 2013)

conarth said:


> My newest favorite is the free car transfer from the airport to the club.   Comes in very handy for locations where we don't get a car.   W57s, Miami, etc.


At what level of Elite does that kick in?  Is that only for certain locations?  Just curious.

Kurt


----------



## johnf0614 (Sep 6, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> At what level of Elite does that kick in?  Is that only for certain locations?  Just curious.
> 
> Kurt



He's got nearly 40,000 HGVC Points!  They should be flying him around as well, and paying for his meals!


----------



## conarth (Sep 6, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> At what level of Elite does that kick in?  Is that only for certain locations?  Just curious.
> 
> Kurt





Elite Premier.

Yes, almost 40k but at resale prices.



Complimentary luxury town car transfer from airport to select Club Properties.

Elite Premier qualifying Club Members may receive complimentary one-way ground transportation from the airport nearest the Hilton Grand Vacations Club resort for which the member has a Home Week, Club, Home Resort or Open Season reservation.  Transport also available from JFK, LGA or Newark in connection with reservations at West 57th by Hilton Club. Benefit not available with any other reservations, including rentals, special promotions or marketing programs. Participating destinations include:

    Hilton Grand Vacations Club on International Drive
    Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld
    Parc Soleil™ by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
    Hilton Grand Vacations Club at South Beach
    Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village – The Lagoon Tower
    Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village – The Kalia Tower
    Grand Waikikian® by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
    Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort
    Hokulani Waikiki by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
    Kings’ Land by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
    The Bay Club at Waikoloa Resort
    Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Flamingo
    Hilton Grand Vacations Club – Las Vegas
    Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Las Vegas Strip
    Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club
    Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas
    Sunrise Lodge, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club
    West 57th Street by Hilton Club™

Ground service transportation offered through GroundLink, subject to the following:

    Reservations must be made via: www.groundlink.com/hgvc at least 72-hours prior to arrival at the destination airport and must begin at the destination airport.
    Service limited to one-way transportation from the airport to resort destination for a maximum of three (3) passengers.
    Transfer includes tax, gratuity, applicable toll payments as well as airport meet-and-greet service.
    Oversized bags, car seats and requests for additional stops cannot be accommodated by this service.
    Cancellations must be made at least three (3) hours prior to scheduled pick-up time and may be requested through GroundLink via phone or email at:  1-877-227-7260 or vipreservations@groundlink.com. Cancellations made less than three hours of scheduled pick-up, may be subject to cancellation fees.
    Airport pick-up date must coincide with the reservation arrival date at a participating Club property.
    Members must meet GroundLink representative near baggage claim within thirty (30) minutes of arrival at gate for domestic flights and one hour for international flights.
    Inquiries regarding confirmed transfers may be directed to GroundLink via phone or email at 1-877-227-7260 or vipreservations@groundlink.com.
    One transfer permitted per reservation.
    Valid HGV Club confirmation number must accompany each transfer request.


----------



## johnf0614 (Sep 6, 2013)

conarth said:


> Elite Premier.
> 
> Yes, almost 40k but at resale prices.
> 
> ...



Very Nice! So you were grandfathered into the Elite Premier Program, being you bought resale?


----------

